# My Gheenoe LT25 getting a facelift



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Here’s a few more after I detailed a bit:


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

So I stripped the hull down, to get started. Good bones to start with.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Very NICE! I


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks NativeBone!

I got the CC stripped down. Making some changes there.

Going to have all the holes filled in CC, except Steering & Throttle.

Moving the tach more to center, so I can add water pressure & temp.

Moving JP switch, switch panel, key/kill switch.
Thinking of going with a NewWire Marine custom panel.
I can do everything in 1 panel. Switches, key & kill switch, JP switch, & volt meter.

Should be way cleaner.









Hull needs repair from a horrible previous repair. It’s the only hull damage:









The CC patches & gel coat work, plus the hull patch are the only things I’m not going to do myself.

Collier Fiberglass will do those, that way I can move on to painting hull.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Gonna be cool when done!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

I’m super excited to get the changes made.

Don’t want to make a forever project, really want to fish haha


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

dodgerodder said:


> Here’s a few more after I detailed a bit:
> 
> View attachment 179371
> 
> ...


I’m following. I did a 1985 13 lowsider. I love seeing a Gheenoe project.


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

My finish result


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow does that look great, love it!!!
What did you use for paint?


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

dodgerodder said:


> Wow does that look great, love it!!!
> What did you use for paint?


Kirby’s marine paint. They make a good product and have amazing customer service.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Heard other good things about them, your looks great!


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

dodgerodder said:


> Heard other good things about them, your looks great!


Thanks man. If you look at buying from them, give them my name as a referral. You should get a discount.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks Reed, I really appreciate!
Will do if I go that route


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Made great progress this week.

Collier Fiberglass got all 1000 extra holes filled in CC, way cleaner now

They also repaired the hole in hull near bow. I forgot to take pics of bow









Got all the screw holes filled under the rear hatch.
Just drilled them slightly bigger, to get to clean glass. Hit them with a countersink bit, & filled with thickened West Systems.

Light sanding will be fine to finish



































Drilled the rivets, skid the rub rail off the hull.

The top edge of hull (that rub rail slides over) was cut SUPER wavy!!
Granted it’s hidden, but…..

So I ran a tape line, & sanded hull straight


















Much better now!










So today I can wash the hull & bilge, and get the boat ready to mask and flip for paint!

Just gotta prepare for 10000% humidity ha!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Got the hull & bilge washed.









Then I got everything masked inside the hull,
so I can flip upside-down to paint.

Got the front & rear decks done.
Then inside sectioned off in blue tape









Then did the sections in masking paper. Used regular masking tape to tape the paper to the blue tape. 



















Took FOREVER, but it’s ready to flip now.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Had a great day today. Me & my Dad got the hull flipped upside down, & put on the cart we built.

Needed the cart on casters, so I can roll the boat outside.

Don't have any great pics of the cart, but you get the idea.
Made 2x6 cross bunks, to support the F&R raised decks. Put 1/2” yoga matts on the bunks, so decks don’t get damaged.

Also put bunks on the false floor, parallel to CC. So the hull is supported in every direction.





























Now had to figure a way to flip hull, with only me & Dad.
Lucky to have an car rotisserie, so adapted that.
Only tricky part, the pivot point of the F&R rotisseries have to be at same height to spin.
So the I built the transom mount to put it at same height as bow.
Bolted it thru the Jack plate transom mounts.
The rotisserie is adjustable, so you can spin the car easy, regardless if it’s top or bottom heavy.

Used gantry to lift off trailer










got trailer out from under










And flipped it like an omelette



















Got the cart in position


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Fit the cart perfect, super stable & well supported.

Added a support under top of CC, so all done









Cart rolls so easy, have locking caster to keep in place when I’m working on it





















So I’m soooo happy to be done with that.
Can’t thank my Dad enough, couldn’t have done this without him


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Got some free time, so made some progress today.

Got the entire hull wiped down multiple times with denatured alcohol to degrease.

Got all the deep scratches & gouges filled. Used west systems, thickened with 407.

Did everything that caught a fingernail.
Dremeled out the few tiny gouges, for better bite.

Hit lightly with 80 grit, and filled everything.
Not totally neat, but I don’t want to have to fill again.

Used enough extra to do in 1 application.
407 sands super easy anyways. I’ll sand it tomorrow after work.

Whatever shallow scratches remain will be done with awlfair. The remaining ones are super shallow, most will sand out

Not terribly exciting, but progress is progress!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## rks36 (Mar 6, 2021)

Love the color!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks man!
Hate to say it, but it looks better in pictures haha

It also shows every mark possible, & was pretty oxidized.

I bet it looked great brand new though


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Made a ton of progress yesterday!
Got the entire hull sanded with 100 grit.

Used a 6” DA, with the 3/4” thick soft interface pad.

This really helps with all the curved surfaces.
Here’s where I ended up, really smoothed it out!


















So today it’s time to start fairing the sides.
They were wavy, especially in the dark color.

I get it, it’s a Gheenoe.
But I want it straight looking in paint.

So I need to find the low spots.
Boy I found them!!😝

Ran a sanding block lightly over the hull. Since the low spots won’t get touched, they stay dark.

Heres before & after, just a few lows HAAAAA:

Before:










After:









Like I learned on cars, the sanding block tells no lies……..

So I’ll fill the lows with Awlfair, & block sand until I have no finger prints.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Just for info if anybody needs. Here’s the 3M foam interface pad.

You need to use Velcro style hookit paper.

The pad just velcros onto the DA hookit pad, & sandpaper velcros to foam.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Well I hoped I could spot fill the low spots in the hull side.

But there were SOOOO many in that area….

Makes sense, looking at how it’s built.

The sides are pretty straight in the front & back, where the raised decks are.

But the hull sides are super wavy in the cockpit area, between the F & R decks. There is a glassed-in core in the lower area on tbe cockpit:










Instead are filling 1000 low spots, I decided to skim coat that entire area.

I feel that’s the only way I’ll get it straight….










The skimmed area is shallow. Probably 1/8” or less right now.
Once sanded, what’s left will be super thin.

The Awlfair has to set up for like 8 hours before sanding.
So I’ll see how it goes tomorrow after work.
I’ve never used Awlfair, so I’m hoping it sands nice, fingers crossed 

I also filled all remaining shallow scratches in the bottom.


----------



## drewbirch (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks Drew, I appreciate!
So happy to be getting some things done!

Anxious to start sanding after work today


----------



## Wk05 (Feb 10, 2017)

Looking awesome. It’s going to turn out great - might’ve missed it in an earlier post but have you decided on a final paint color?


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks man, I really appreciate!

I haven’t 100% decided on color….
I want something lighter for sure.

I know it’s common, but I love aquamist.
Super clean looking to me.

Also kicking around guide green, or a similar color I found that’s awlgrip seashell green:










Always a hard decision……


----------



## Wk05 (Feb 10, 2017)

That seashell green is unique Would be slick on that gheenoe.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Got lots done tonight after work!
Got the side that I skim coated all sanded!

The Awlfair really doesn’t sand bad at all.
Definitely not easy like auto bondo.
But better than I expected, for epoxy.

All the lows filled in great!
The side is so smooth & straight to the touch now.

Here’s before & after:


















So now I just have to spot fill low spots on both sides of the center section.

Also got the Awlfair sanded on all 15,000 remaining scratches on the bottom. So the bottom is done!














































So I’ll just have to do a final light DA sanding on the bottom, & it’s ready to prime!

Sorry for all the repetitive boring pics.
I’m just happy to be moving forward!

Thanks


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Yeah I kinda thought so too Wk

It’s hard to find something different, when the Gheenoes are done in so many colors


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That is gonna be the fairest Gheenoe ever. Those waves in the side were not damage; those were from the mold. Love what you’re doing.

Nate


----------



## Wk05 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ive done quite a Bit of bondo work, and can’t imagine the time fairing something like this would take!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you Nate, I’m gonna give it my best try.

I agree , I feel it’s just that way from the mold.
It felt bumpy running your hand over the hull sides. 

I couldn’t believe how many low spots when I ran the block over the gelcoat!!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

It really wasn’t that terrible time wise Wk!

Tonight I had the side blocked out in about
2 1/2 hours


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Well no new progress, BUT I got some needed things to move on.

I quickly realized I needed better sanding blocks.
I have a foam Durablock set that’s ok.

But the Gheenoe is SO curved…..

So I picked up a few Linear Blocking blocks,
They are acrylic, and conform to about any curve.
I got 8”, 12”, & 18” blocks:










Really cool, they conform to the curves perfect!
And they make a smooth curve with no kinks.
Think it will make a much nicer finished product.

Plus they are super easy to hold, with the big round Handle.

Hard to show with one hand, but they form to the hull nice


















So as strange as it sounds, I’m excited to start block sanding haha.

Think they’ll work great to block the Awlfair filler, & the high build primer to get it straight.

I’ll let you know how they work over the weekend

Dan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This is going to be the straightest Gheenoe ever!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> This is going to be the straightest Gheenoe ever!


Haha I’m gonna try!
If nothing else I’ll get Popeye arms from block sanding


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Only if you eats your spinach’s first. Lol


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> Only if you eats your spinach’s first. Lol


Ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh HAAAAA


----------



## fletcptdawg (Jun 20, 2014)

that is one great garage set up you have. sweet blue color


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

fletcptdawg said:


> that is one great garage set up you have. sweet blue color


Thanks man, I’m super thankful to have this space to work


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Today I’ll be having a block party!
Actually a block sanding party 

Skimmed one side & the transom in Awlfair.

Have my work cut out for me
Thanks for looking
Dan


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Looking great! Beautiful work.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

GSSF said:


> Looking great! Beautiful work.


Thanks man, I really appreciate that! 

I'm giving it my best try!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Got all the blocking done!!

7 hours of sanding later, transom & side are DONE!!

The new sanding blocks work AWESOME!! So happy I got them, really got it straight.

SOOOO many low spots!! Glad I skimmed the whole panel. Spot filling would never catch all the lows.

Here’s where I’m at. Next week I’ll get the other side done.

Thanks for looking!
Dan


----------



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

Cannot wait to see the finished product! Looking forward to following along. The attention to detail is incredible to see


----------



## Thomas Nugent (Jul 12, 2020)

Boat looks like it’s coming along nicely


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks so much, appreciate your support!
Really excited to get the other side done!

Dan


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Got the 2nd side prepped & taped. Ready to skim coat the side, all 16 feet haha

So I’ll skim with Awlfair tonight. & block sand my little heart out tomorrow 

Ready to skim….


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Forgot to show. This side has plenty of low spots….

Here’s after running a block over lightly. When I started prep:


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Well it’s not gonna sand itself.
Let the games begin


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

cool project but i am more impressed by the shop lol, 
the final finished picture should obviously be in the water with you an a fish, but the second to last please include picture of it in that glorious shop


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

chumpwg said:


> cool project but i am more impressed by the shop lol,
> the final finished picture should obviously be in the water with you an a fish, but the second to last please include picture of it in that glorious shop


Haha I will do that!

It’s always tough to take pics inside. There’s always something (or 1000 things) in the way


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

7 hours of sanding later, second side is done!
I’m beat, but happy!

This side blocked out easier, with less low spots than the other side.

Thrilled to get that done, here’s where I’m at:


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man your puttin some serious work into that noe, lookin good


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Man your puttin some serious work into that noe, lookin good





GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Man your puttin some serious work into that noe, lookin good


Thanks man, it’s getting there! 
Fingers crossed it will look pretty good at the end


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Had to take past couple weekends off to pull some maintenance on my truck.

But I’m back on the boat, got more done!

Got the last major body work done.

Need a new rub rail, so had to fill all 50 old holes,,,,,,

They were small holes at least.
Used a countersink bit, & tapered them.

Filled with thickened West Systems epoxy.

Here’s afters blocking out










And all wiped done









Both sides done!
So if all goes well I can get some Awlgrip high-build sprayed in the next week!

Super excited to be getting close to that

Thanks for looking!
Dan


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Disappointed I missed the start of this! It’s amazing how a “block” party quickly turns into a party of one! True friends right?! However, looks like great progress


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Copahee Hound said:


> Disappointed I missed the start of this! It’s amazing how a “block” party quickly turns into a party of one! True friends right?! However, looks like great progress


I know right??
It was a solo block party haaaaaa!
I’m excited to see in primer for sure


----------



## 07_lt_25 (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks great! Love the work!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

07_lt_25 said:


> Looks great! Love the work!


Thanks man! I see you’re a fellow lt25 owner. Excited to get mine back in service


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Well the past couple weeks left zero free time for the boat. Damn life got in the way haha

Stupid little stuff eats up time, prepping the hull.

Got all the corners sanded, rounded smooth.

Hand sanded the top hull edge (that the rub rail slips over), to smooth it out.

I’m ready to shoot Awlgrip high build primer, FINALLY!

Could have sprayed today, but rain killed it….

Here’s after sanding, before wiping down


















Spent an hour, wiping hull down to get clean.

Finally got to where no blue sanding dust came off, jeez

So many blue rags, looks like I killed every smurf on the planet

Super excited to spray primer. Sorry for the boring updates, ugh!

Thank for looking!

Dan


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Free time is low this month. Don’t have enough free weekends in a row, to start priming & painting.

But I have TONS of other things to do.

Carl’s posts here (m32825) with his LT25 inspired me. I wanted to add a compression plate to my Tohatsu as well

I also used a TransSport CP50. Super thick glass (1/4”), built like a tank

Getting a drill in position to drill the holes in the outboard cav plate sucks.

Usually have to really angle the drill, because the drill hits the outboard. Doesn’t matter if you drill from top or bottom

I wanted the holes straight. And I wanted them where I wanted them, evenly spaced etc.

Here’s a pic if I tried to use the drill









So I used a Milwaukee right angle adapter. The small head fit easily









Center punched the holes. & used a small 1/8” bit to start, in pic above. The cast aluminum drills real easy

You can see the room it left to drill straight 










Stepped up to 3/16”, then finished with a unibit. Was so easy


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Cut plate to clear anode & everything else










Temp mounted it, happy to make a little progress!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice cut-out work on the compression plate! I cheated on drilling the holes by removing the lower unit, you get points for ingenuity. The compression plate mounting cleanness and trim anode become less important once you get the right prop and jack plate because none of that will be in the water except at idle.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

m32825 said:


> Very nice cut-out work on the compression plate! I cheated on drilling the holes by removing the lower unit, you get points for ingenuity. The compression plate mounting cleanness and trim anode become less important once you get the right prop and jack plate because none of that will be in the water except at idle.


But Carl, the fish will know if it’s not mounted cleanly! HA! 

I have to drop the lower unit for impeller preventative maintenance. Just didn’t want to drop it to mount plate, I got lazy haha

I will def need prop work once I get there.
My jack plate will lift 6”, I want to gain more lift

I just need to figure out how I want to handle water pickup……..

I got the “Shallow Scoops” that go in the stock location. Haven’t run them though…..

Gotta give it some thought, to see if I want to open the transom mount low water pick-up can of worms……
Buy once, cry once??


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I've seen enough of your work to suspect that you're a member of the same obsessive perfectionistic tribe as me. If that's the case it's just a matter of time before you do it all. The good news is you can do it in stages, enjoying incremental benefits along the way.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

m32825 said:


> I've seen enough of your work to suspect that you're a member of the same obsessive perfectionistic tribe as me. If that's the case it's just a matter of time before you do it all. The good news is you can do it in stages, enjoying incremental benefits along the way.


Yes, I too suffer from the illness 
My thought are trying with the scoops I have.
See how water pressure does at different heights.

Then play with the prop, once I know what I need to change


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Well haven’t had any time to work on the boat.

But I got a new Continental Aluminum trailer (GTA 1612), super excited!

Island Coast Trailers (Cape Coral) got one in. Said they’ve been waiting 6 months from supply chain issues.
They were great to deal with, nice people.

It’s way heftier than the galvanized version.
3 1/2” I-beam. All aluminum except winch stand. Should last forever taking care of it

Upgraded to radials, since I want to be able to travel a bit.

After selling my galvanized trailer, it covered 1/2 the cost, so I can’t complain!

Hopefully can get back to work on the boat this month


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

I think I’m more impressed by the wooden cart to flip it on than anything else. Really great work, always liked these center console models.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Cassio said:


> I think I’m more impressed by the wooden cart to flip it on than anything else. Really great work, always liked these center console models.


Haha thanks! 
The cart makes it so easy to move around, I love it.
Once I get the hull painted, I think I may modify the cart to hold the hull flipped over.
That way I don’t have to worry about the trailer when I paint the inside.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Well I’m finally able to get back to work on the boat!
I have zero free time from October to April. But now I’ve got a few months of slow time finally!

The outside of hull was about ready for epoxy high build primer.
But I made a change, & got rid of the Talon on the transom. So I had 4 mounting bolts to glass in.
I ground a big taper around each hole, and glassed it in. Faired it with Awlfair epoxy fairing compound. Didn’t take many progress pics, here’s a couple 



















Hull is finally ready to prime!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Made a temporary makeshift spray booth.
Made PVC frame, covered with 6 mil plastic.
Got super cheap & cheesy Amazon led lights.

Not in the pics, but I got a cheap Amazon magnetic opening screen, to cover the garage door. This will keep bugs out.

Only thing left is putting down a blue tarp on the floor.

With some luck, I’ll get epoxy high-build sprayed this weekend! So excited to finally be ready to spray!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Any updates. I was looking forward to some serious paintwork on this thing. That was already a nice boat. Great job so far boss!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Mike Haydon said:


> Any updates. I was looking forward to some serious paintwork on this thing. That was already a nice boat. Great job so far boss!


Hey Mike!
Man I didn’t! 
BUT next weekend I am….

I got rained out 2 weeks ago. Even though it’s inside, if it rains water blows in….

And I went kayak fishing this weekend.
Actually kayaking is a better description HAHA.

Thanks for checking in, by this time next week I promise primer


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

dodgerodder said:


> Hey Mike!
> Man I didn’t!
> BUT next weekend I am….
> 
> ...


No problem. I'm on a year long rebuild myself. I understand life happens. Just looking forward to seeing how beautiful she looks with some color on her!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

FINALLY have the hull in primer !

Got the Awlgrip High-Build sprayed , between midnight & 4am……….

Sooooo much rain yesterday, but that was dry time so had to do it.

Awlgrip recommended only reducing 10% (instead of 20%), spraying with a 2.0 tip.

Said it would spray thick, but give max build to fill sand scratches & block straight.

They were right, it was thick. But it really filled nice, & will give plenty to block straight.

3 coats on sides & transom, 2 on bottom.

So happy to see in 1 color!!
LOTS of sanding coming, they I can spray 545 epoxy before topcoat.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

What's the dark spot in the middle of the bottom, looks like a leaf?


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

m32825 said:


> What's the dark spot in the middle of the bottom, looks like a leaf?


It’s a leaf. Ha kidding! 😝
It’s a live well drain. The center console seat is a live well

Oh, not sure if you meant the shadows, going over middle of hull bottom?
The sun was behind palm trees, cast weird shadows over bottom. More so in bow area


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

No, the drain is what I meant. Looks fabulous!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

m32825 said:


> No, the drain is what I meant. Looks fabulous!


Thanks Carl!
I mean, I’ll never use the live well.

Being such an amazing, skilled angler, I will NEVER need live bait to catch fish……..

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Good job putting it in for a *future owner*... 🙂


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Got rained out for sanding Monday, only got 2 hours sanding done.

But got 5 hours in tonight, after work.
Got the sides maybe 75% there. 
Just gotta put in time for finishing details.

Got the bottom roughed in. Definitely have some hours left there.

But it’s major progress for an evening.
Gonna do the same tomorrow, after work 

Here’s where I ended up


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Gonna be solid rain all weekend, with the tropical storm………
But I got another 6 hours in tonight after work.

Got the bottom COMPLETELY finish sanded,
ready for 545 epoxy.

Took forever, with all the curves & ribs. But it’s done.

Sides & transom will be far easier to finish, they are pretty good as they sit.

Pics don’t look much different than last night, but it’s really smooth in person.

Couple boring progress pics


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

That is gonna be the straits gheeno ever built! Work looks great boss. Looking forward to seeing some color. Have you decided on that yet?


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Mike Haydon said:


> That is gonna be the straits gheeno ever built! Work looks great boss. Looking forward to seeing some color. Have you decided on that yet?


Thanks Mike, I really appreciate!
Hopefully the hull should look pretty straight.

Finally got the high build completely blocked out, ready for 545 epoxy primer.

Most time consuming part was blocking the belt line crease, on the hull sides.

I used a 3m block, with stick it sandpaper run flush to the edge of block.

Then angle sanded till the block stopped at the crease.

Did this above & below the crease, and it really left a crisp straight line for the crease.

Finished blocking sides with a long flex block, & got it real straight I think

With luck, I’ll get 545 primer shot Friday.

I think I have color picked!
I wanted something different, because the Gheenoe comes in every color that exists.

Think I got it, I’ll keep you posted if it works out

Pics look the same, but it’s really smooth & straight in person

Thanks for looking


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Finally got 545 epoxy primer sprayed tonight!
SUPER happy for that.

Got 3 good coats sprayed, should sand out nice

Here’s a couple shots of where I ended up, thanks for looking!

Looks like the careful blocking of the hull side belt line crease paid off. The crease is real smooth & straight


















Glad I got the screen for the opening. Bugs were super intense tonight!!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Haven’t posted many updates, I realize this is probably the least exciting thing to follow.

Kinda like “I sprayed primer, then I sanded, here’s pics…..”

But it’s where I’m at haha.

Been blocking the white 545 primer.

Had to use a black powder guide coat.
It’s just too light colored to tell what’s happening without the guide coat.

Got the sides da’ed & finish blocked with 400.
Came out real straight.
Used 6” da to knock it down, using a 1/2 foam backing pad










This goes on the da backIng pad, then sandpaper attaches to foam.
Really helps with all the compound curves, & keeps from burning thru.

Then I finish blocked with this set.


Nice for the money, & perfect for so many different shapes. 









All 6 blocks are under $50.
To block out the sides, I mostly used this one 








It conforms well to the different curves


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Once the sides were coated with black powder guide coat, after blocking bow









16’ boat suddenly seems HUGE….

After DA & light blocking, you see this:









So basically block until the dark spots go away.
I sprayed the 545 straight with no reducer.
So it doesn’t lay down as smooth.
But gives good fill.

After sides were pretty much done hours later, had this:


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Once sides were done, time for the bottom.

Was REALLY dreading this. SO many different contours & curves.

And I DON’T want to sand thru, and have to spot prime & blend those spots…..

So I took my time.

Powder guide coated entire bottom, just can’t wait to do all this sanding……









Since each different section is so narrow, the 6” da is way too big to knock it down.

I would DEFINITELY sand thru the edges.
So I used a 3” DA with same foam interface pad









Saved SO much time knocking it down, couldn’t live without this.

Next I cut down a few of the foam sanding blocks, from the set I showed.

Had to cut them SMALL, so they wouldn’t cut thru the edges everywhere.

Here’s the 3 blocks I used on the bottom.
Worked perfect, got into every contour









I worked 1 small section at a time.
Before knocking down w 3” DA:


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

After knocking down w DA









Then finished with the small hand blocks, one section at time











The key is neatly cutting & attaching sandpaper to the block, so it doesn’t stick out past block.

This way you can control where you sand, to avoid burning thru an edge










As things progressed



















I saved every edge (still black) for last.

That way I could carefully blend without sanding thru


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

After finishing each section, I gently blended each edge. Super thankful, NO burn thru!









After all was said & done, got to here. Only panel left to sand is the transom!

Sorry for the long winded posts.

I’m sure there are better ways a pro would use.
Wanted to share in case any part helps somebody out

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Straitest gheenoe I have ever seen. Its gonna be so slick. Decided on product and color? I would awlcraft 2000 with the clear and buff it till it was wet looking sitting on the trailer. You've gone this far!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Mike Haydon said:


> Straitest gheenoe I have ever seen. Its gonna be so slick. Decided on product and color? I would awlcraft 2000 with the clear and buff it till it was wet looking sitting on the trailer. You've gone this far!


Hey Mike,
Wowsers, I’m sorry I never replied!
I missed this, sorry man!!

I really thought about doing clear & buffing.
Honestly wasn’t sure how tough the clear is, or how it would hold up over the years….

So I’m just going to just do ms600.
At least I can buff any paint errors.

And spot repair & blend as needed.

I have to remind myself that the hull will be up in the mangroves, so stuff will happen haha

Had paint mixed!!
Should arrive today!! I’ll open can to show color

With luck, I’ll finally paint TOMORROW NIGHT!!!

I appreciate you following Mike


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

FINALLY got hull sprayed last night!!!
So happy to cross that bridge, you have no idea.

All the fairing paid off.
The hull sides came out really straight.

Thank God everything went smooth spraying everything.
Only issues are maybe 6 small gnats to buff out……

Even with the screen up, some gnats got inside.
Were hundreds on the outside of screen though

No biggie I’ll take it!!
Couple hours will solve these small issues.

For color I wanted something a little different.

Ended up getting a lighter green olive mixed up.









In some lights it looks khaki, others more green olive.

Here’s where I ended up:

Ready to start:










After spraying









In the sun today
























































Thanks for following thru all the boring stuff!
Dan


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Got the Tohatsu epoxy primed, & sprayed in black Imron.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

damn, you're goin' the whole 19 yards...


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

fatman said:


> damn, you're goin' the whole 19 yards...


Only going 17 yards haha!!


----------



## dg421 (7 mo ago)

Having owned a dark blue boat in the past, I think you’re actually saving time over 5 years of buffing scuffs and oxidation…this looks great!


----------

